# Quest "Vorschau"



## Derida (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte gerne einen "Questvorschau" Button im Editiermodus.
Wenn man eine Quest eingetragen hat und auf Speichern klickt, sollte oben neben dem "zurück" Button ein "Questvorschau" Button erscheinen der bei klick ein neues Fenster öffnet damit man die Quest wie sie nun in der DB steht nochmal durchlesen kann und gegebenenfalls Fehler die sich eingeschlichen haben sofort sieht.

Derzeit ist es ziemlich "umständlich", man speichert die Quest, landet nach dem Speichern auf der selben Seite, klickt auf "zurück" oder halt oben auf "Quests", wählt die gewünschte Kategorie aus, sucht sich den eben eingetragenen Quest mit F3 oder halt per Hand, klickt drauf und liest nochmal nach... das ist auf Dauer ziemlich mühsam *g*

Wäre schön wenn ihr da Abhilfe schaffen könntet.

Liebe Grüße,
Derida


----------



## Derida (23. Mai 2007)

*edit*
musste den Thread mal für nen quotetest missbrauchen *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harandros (23. Mai 2007)

unnötiger aufwand ich wüsste nicht was man bei copy & paste für fehler machen könnte....


----------

